# Iditarod 2011! *pictures overboard!*



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

YAY! 
So I got to Anchorage around noon today, the ceremonial start, began around 9:30am, so I missed half the mushers, but did get almost 200 pics while I was there. 
The ceremony is in Anchorage, then they re-start in Wasilla-Willow, and from there they travel over 1,000 miles to Nome.

This is 4th Ave in Anchorage



















The dogs, LIVE to run, they totally love it. and are fairly impatient, the street was loud with dogs howling and people cheering and clapping.



















The mushers and handlers are awesome with the dogs. Here's one getting some love 




























First sled I saw take off...










Peter Kaiser.. Bethel Alaska










Kelly Maixner.. Big Lake, Alaska




























It was about 15F in Anchorage, and the photographers and press were there in full force, and layered up!



















Tradition.. everyone wears their best furs! I saw some really great coats, hats and an awesome pair of sealskin gloves.. oh so jealous.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow..those are awesome pictures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What neat photo's I love it.....and the dogs are beautiful.... thanks for sharing...   :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Pam and Kylee 
It was a lot of fun..now to see who wins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really neat.... :thumb: Are you ever at the finish line ...when the sleds get there?


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

It amazes me to read about the Iditarod, and to see the sheer FOCUS on the faces of those dogs. Most dogs live to work anyhow, and to see them doing something that gives them such joy (pack mentality woohoo!) is just awesome!!

Thanks for sharing the pictures! How very exciting to live in Alaska! ...I will stay in Maryland though, and just visit. Because its flippin COLD up there. >.>


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow looks like fun! Those dogs are gorgeous! You know...if you ever wanted to get involved you could one day be in the 'media pit' at those kind of events  Just sayin' it could happen!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks!

I've never been to Nome, I think my parents lived up there before Kotzebue though, they traveled a lot. Furthest North I've been is North Pole, Ak LOL..that's not very 'North'.

oh yeah, they had quite a few photographers there, boom cameras and the whole shebang! Saw a lot of Canon 7D's floating around.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So cool!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hehe, I want the 7D SOOO BAD I can't wait to get it! The lens that woman is using looks like it may be the same lens I have 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens. She also looks to be carrying a Nikon too...team Switzerland? haha...I'm probably wrong though and it's a different brand lens than Canon....
The lens that guy has hanging in front of him....looks like my other lens....24-105mm F4. That's the one I use around the house - with the goats.
And also looks like he has a 300mm f2.8 lens over his shoulder, but I could be wrong as I've never used the Canon 300mm before.
I have used the Nikon 300mm f2.8 and that thing is HEAVY. I didn't think I was going to be able to raise my arms at the end of the event!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is so exciting! Your pictures capture some of that, although they didn't make me cold. (Good thing) Great pics!

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Fabulous, I love following the Iditarod. Thanks for the great pics and lucky lucky you, to get to be there......I envy you....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

SO AMAZING!

I am amazed that the dogs dont look anything like I thought they would... I pictured big THICK coats and thick fleshing to keep them warm...many of those look like they are mixed breeds and look like I could see them anywhere around here in Oregon???? I guess I'm too used to seeing those BIG fluffy Huskies in the movies Must be, cause coldest I can handle is about 35 degrees!! LOL!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Look at THAT setup! lol, I'd like to see how his photos come out! he spent a good while making a spot in the snow, then getting down below the dogs as the go by!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I wish I would have gotten that parka in focus! she walks fast lol, I need to figure out autofocus


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL That guy looks like he has something from alien nation strapped on to the camera hehe!!! I honestly don't think I"ve seen a set up like that before? I wonder if he was doing pics or video? Since a lot of the newer DSLR's have video now....Now I have to ask my friends about it! 
BTW, my friend is supposed to get back to me about that continous lighting set up I'll pm you as soon as I hear from her  But my other friend might know of something better, so once he gets back from shooting over the weekend I'll buzz him again!

The 300mm f2.8 is my 'dream' lens...up in your face close! But I'm way too poor to even think about that lens..... 


I have to agree with Traci as well - I imagined big, thick huskies. It was a nice surprise to see these dogs


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah, these dogs are really lean and conditioned, pretty much solid muscle. 
At first, they look like 'mutt' dogs, but they're body style is for solid endurance, pretty consistent, just free for all colors!!

a Malamute...wouldn't do so well, there was a guy who raced poodles one year, not sure if he scratched or finished, it was a big controversy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

PETA got all up in the Iditarod this year too.

TSA donates $100,000 to the Iditarod, and hires employees from Rural villages along the trail to help, but one complaint from PETA, about the 'horrific treatment' of the dogs, and the TSA pulls out of the race. ARGH! Think TSA and PETA are affiliated???

http://www.adn.com/2011/02/17/1709071/t ... iting.html


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

It was such a beautiful day for the start. I wish I could have seen it, but then again... I had such an awesome run with my pups that I wouldn't have traded that for anything. Man, I love Alaska in March! Katrina, you really do have a future in photography (if you want it). I'm always so impressed. Hey! Maybe you could take my passport pic! You could make even me look good!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL, glad you had a lot of fun on your run today! 
Contemplating going to the Re-Start....not sure though.. i should get Something done around my place .. haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.....you should take up professional photography...you do beautiful work.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw, thanks pam. though I gotta say, I love the pis on your site, of the kids above the pool of water, and you cansee their relfection! too cool. 

Going to the ReStart Today! It's sunny!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> aw, thanks pam. though I gotta say, I love the pis on your site, of the kids above the pool of water, and you cansee their relfection! too cool.
> 
> Going to the ReStart Today! It's sunny!!


 Your welcome and thank you as well... :greengrin:
you know..... when I took the picture.... I honestly didn't see.... that is was reflected....it is pretty cool though..... :laugh:

Keep taking those pics Katrina....you do a real good job.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

